# Why “science based on politics” is retarded



## City (Oct 16, 2022)

It’s your local organic food market! Come and pick your own cherries!

There has been an uprising of “retarded behavior more likely to be done by the right wing”. This “research” is very biased, cherry picked and will only increase tensions as time goes by, and this forum is no exception.

So wait, I can do this too! At least until this thread is going to “mysteriously disappear” like many others.


Step 1: Physically strong men likely to hold right-wing political views
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...strong-likely-right-wing-political-views.html

Step 2: blacks are physically stronger than whites
https://www.foxnews.com/story/whites-genetically-weaker-than-blacks-study-finds

Step 3: right wing supporters are uncivil, abusive and misogynistic
https://www.outlookindia.com/websit...wing-supporters-are-openly-uncivil-abu/303050


Do you see how easy it is when you connect the only dots you want to see?

Can we please stop these retarded takes? Thanks.


----------



## Taleweaver (Oct 16, 2022)

Sorry, but I've got to disagree with this. You're referring to this thread (https://gbatemp.net/threads/lower-c...g-ideology-and-low-intergroup-contact.620423/), which isn't about being retarded but about having less cognitive skills. And... There's still a pretty wide gap between those. Heck... You can even be intelligent on many levels yet have low cognitive skills. Fuck... My own cognitive skills have decreased since becoming a father.

What it all means is the raw processing power of your brain. The ability to learn, read, concentrate, argument and so on. And while it's indeed a controversial principle, i don't think it should be ignored. Part of the whole divide between those two American political parties (to the point where it's bordering on civil war 2) is because one side can't understand why not everyone can see how the chief of the other side is just a two penny crook. The others don't see because of their bias(which is a given), but become more entrenched in their own right rather than admit there's some truth to it. 

So no, it's not a retarded issue or even a useless one. Might be cherry picked, but that doesn't change potential truth behind it (just like i can't dismiss your 3  articles... These might be correct as well ). 

Is it polarized? Yes. But it's a political forum. I don't see why investigations should be censored because of it.


----------



## SG854 (Oct 16, 2022)

Taleweaver said:


> Sorry, but I've got to disagree with this. You're referring to this thread (https://gbatemp.net/threads/lower-c...g-ideology-and-low-intergroup-contact.620423/), which isn't about being retarded but about having less cognitive skills. And... There's still a pretty wide gap between those. Heck... You can even be intelligent on many levels yet have low cognitive skills. Fuck... My own cognitive skills have decreased since becoming a father.
> 
> What it all means is the raw processing power of your brain. The ability to learn, read, concentrate, argument and so on. And while it's indeed a controversial principle, i don't think it should be ignored. Part of the whole divide between those two American political parties (to the point where it's bordering on civil war 2) is because one side can't understand why not everyone can see how the chief of the other side is just a two penny crook. The others don't see because of their bias(which is a given), but become more entrenched in their own right rather than admit there's some truth to it.
> 
> ...


What makes his examples fall apart is that we know most Blacks are Leftwing. No one is going to be fooled into thinking otherwise.


----------



## Taleweaver (Oct 16, 2022)

SG854 said:


> What makes his examples fall apart is that we know most Blacks are Leftwing. No one is going to be fooled into thinking otherwise.


I really see no reason why they should be apart from the elephant in the room: rightwing politicians and voters regularly mix up immigrants with "people with a dark skin color".
It's not exactly statistical proof, but some 25 years ago one of my classmates from Moroccan heritage downright came out for supporting the 'vlaams blok' (Belgium 's rightwing party). The fact that the party' s just a bunch of racists is the only part he was challenged upon.


----------



## Nothereed (Oct 16, 2022)

City said:


> It’s your local organic food market! Come and pick your own cherries!
> 
> There has been an uprising of “retarded behavior more likely to be done by the right wing”. This “research” is very biased, cherry picked and will only increase tensions as time goes by, and this forum is no exception.
> 
> ...


You know. It's rather sad that I can tell this is from me uploading a peer reviewed paper from JSTOR. (Which to get even on there is absurd. They have extremely tight criteria)
Which had you read the study proper. You would of found out that no. Not all conservatives are predjuice. However there's a undeniable link between the two.
It's like saying no leftist is racist. That's as unlikely as of is. Untrue.


----------

